# Moving my power inverter



## luscombe (Jul 17, 2013)

This weekend I wanted to move my Directv service from my down stairs bedroom to my upstairs office, when I moved it I got an error code 775. When I call Directv I was told I would have to pay a service fee and have a technician come out and move it for me, is there any way I can do this myself.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Put the Power Inserter back where it was originally and it will work again.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

What you have to do is figure out which of the coax lines now has the power injector and move that line to the power passing port on your spliter.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Combat Medic said:


> What you have to do is figure out which of the coax lines now has the power injector and move that line to the power passing port on your spliter.


What side do you put the power supply IN or the OUT.

I know the answer :righton: , maybe you should put that in your post.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

luscombe said:


> This weekend I wanted to move my Directv service from my down stairs bedroom to my upstairs office, when I moved it I got an error code 775. When I call Directv I was told I would have to pay a service fee and have a technician come out and move it for me, is there any way I can do this myself.


If the above doesn't answer your question, please post back with more info.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The power inserter must be connected to the output with the red line that ends at (lower left in the above picture). Whether that is inline with the DVR that you moved or some other way, the PI must be connected to that output and it must be powered.


----------



## luscombe (Jul 17, 2013)

Combat Medic said:


> What you have to do is figure out which of the coax lines now has the power injector and move that line to the power passing port on your spliter.


I only have a 2 way splitter, I got everything working by going back to the original configuration. This doesn't answer my question, how can I move my power inverter and Standard Receiver from my first floor bed room to my second floor office without call and paying a technician.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You need to tell us what is there now in terms of wiring, cable, etc. where it connects to. Have you ever had a receiver there?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

luscombe said:


> I only have a 2 way splitter, I got everything working by going back to the original configuration.


It is imperative that we know why you have a splitter, among other things as Laxguy suggests.

If you're trying to set yourself up so you can move the receiver back and forth on a whim, it is a whole different ball game than a permanent relocation.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

luscombe said:


> This weekend I wanted to move my Directv service from my down stairs bedroom to my upstairs office, when I moved it *I got an error code 775*. When I call Directv I was told I would have to pay a service fee and have a technician come out and move it for me, is there any way I can do this myself.


You moved the PI off the coax line that power the SWiM. The PI should be on the red plug/jack-connection all the way back to the SWiM.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As post #2 mentions, post the power inserter back where it was and just move the receiver by itself


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> You need to tell us what is there now in terms of wiring, cable, etc. where it connects to. Have you ever had a receiver there?


This is the key. Is there already DirecTV wiring available in the location you want to move your receiver to? Tell us your complete configuration, all receivers, all coax runs, etc. Confirm you have 1 coax coming from the dish which then goes to a splitter. Out of that splitter you have two coax lines, one to the receiver you want to move and where does the other one go?

In order to move the receiver to your other location, you need a coax run from that location to the splitter. Disconnect the coax that goes to your original location and hook up the coax that goes to your new location. Then hook the power inserter and receiver up to that coax just like they were hooked up in the original room. It should work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and don't use power INVERTER !!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, but I am sure everyone knows by now it's a power inserter. But if you turn it upside down, it is an inverted inserter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

upside down ? did you try already ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I personally would never invert my inserter. But for those who do, there's nothing wrong with that.....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm glad there is no harm could done.


----------



## luscombe (Jul 17, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> You need to tell us what is there now in terms of wiring, cable, etc. where it connects to. Have you ever had a receiver there?


OK guys here's what I have,

Slim line Directv dish SWIM on dish
Single coax cable into
SWiM 2-2150 MHz
Splitter SWM 2 way
Coax cable connecter size PPG EX6 10
Out to DVR in living room
Out to Power Inserter Model P121R1-03 21V output 1.2A in bedroom
To SWM ODU only Tuner Mod HD25-500
I want to move the bedroom tuner up stairs to my office

I have a SWS4WB-WNC 4 way form a previous installation.


----------



## luscombe (Jul 17, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> I personally would never invert my inserter. But for those who do, there's nothing wrong with that.....


I inverted my inserter so the green light wouldn't keep the wife awake at night.


----------



## luscombe (Jul 17, 2013)

carl6 said:


> This is the key. Is there already DirecTV wiring available in the location you want to move your receiver to? Tell us your complete configuration, all receivers, all coax runs, etc. Confirm you have 1 coax coming from the dish which then goes to a splitter. Out of that splitter you have two coax lines, one to the receiver you want to move and where does the other one go?
> 
> In order to move the receiver to your other location, you need a coax run from that location to the splitter. Disconnect the coax that goes to your original location and hook up the coax that goes to your new location. Then hook the power inserter and receiver up to that coax just like they were hooked up in the original room. It should work.


I did all this, my house is pre wired with cables going to all the bedrooms and living areas. When I moved it that's when I get the error code 775 & I called directv and they said the inserter was programed for the bedroom and a technication would have to come out to move it for a small fee. I tested the cable after moving the inserter for voltage at the splitter out side and it had the required 21 volts in case you think I used the wrong cable.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are getting 21 volts on the line in the new place you are moving the receiver to.

Leave the power inserter where it is,
move the receiver only,
unplug the power inserter, unplug the other receiver,
plug in the power inserter,
plug in each of the receivers.

I have seen posts that you can get the 775 error if the receiver has power before the power inserter is plugged in.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The issue here is that only one port of the splitter will pass power back to the dish. It's the one with the red center. It seems like what you need to do here is find the cable that runs from the room where you want the power inserter, and make sure it is connected to the port on the splitter with the red center.


----------



## luscombe (Jul 17, 2013)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The issue here is that only one port of the splitter will pass power back to the dish. It's the one with the red center. It seems like what you need to do here is find the cable that runs from the room where you want the power inserter, and make sure it is connected to the port on the splitter with the red center.


This is it problem solved, THANKS


----------

